# Question about MH model #



## gwc (Jan 13, 2012)

We have a MH tractor with serial number 10087 and we thought it was a 33 model, but the numbers don't seem to match up. It also has a G for gas, an L for low altitude, an R for row crop, and an F for foot clutch. I am trying to sell and need to know the model, year and Hp that matches that serial number for sure before I can find a buyer. Can someone please help?! :dazed:


----------

